# How many is too many?



## heather king (Sep 9, 2009)

hello all!

I have 4 cats and a few other pets (7 snakes,5 crestys,a beardy and 2 frogs)
Now what i would like to ask is how many cats or any type of pet is too many? Not that i think i have to many or want more of anything I would just like to know other owners point of view,

Hxx


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Depends on the person or their capabilities.

I have 3 cats, I find that plenty, couldn't cope with any more. We live in a medium large semi.

But then if you asked the average person, they'd see 30+ rats as excessive :whistling2:


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

LisaLQ said:


> Depends on the person or their capabilities.


I'd like to add finances to this list! I'm capable of looking after my two geckos and would quite happily and comfortably be able to accommodate a dog to my lifestyle... but after adding it all up on average costs per year, I just don't have the funds! :devil:


----------



## MadManc (Jan 9, 2011)

I think it comes down to what you can look after without it being detrimental to the animals health/wellbeing, theres a cat lady near me who has at least 17 cats, im sure she loves the cats, but i think they live in bad conditions because of that.


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

we have 16 snakes and thats enough for us... obvioulsy snakes don't need loads of interection so thats helpful but feeding time can take a while...
we also have 2 (soon to be 3 dogs) but our current two are getting on a bit (especially as the beagle is getting on for 8...i know they can live to ripe old ages but i believe the averege is 9!) so a new pup will be nice...
we also have 2 APH's but again they don't require overloads of handling etc... 
so other than the dogs our pets tend to be those that don't mind if you can't get them out everynight... i get the hogs out at bedtime usually but if i have had a bad time getting my kids to bed or summat i know they won't hold it against me missing one night of fun!


----------



## giant snail (Oct 25, 2009)

depends on money,time,space as all animals must be kept in adequate conditions and if you can cope with 20 dogs and 40 cats etc that's fine.

iv got 60 rabbits and 40 guinea pigs 3 horses 3 newts 4 axolotls about 120 mice 30 rats 4 exotic mice. some would say that's too many but all have correct care and time spent on the regally. so i wouldn't say its too many :2thumb:


----------



## Nicky1983 (Oct 25, 2010)

Too many for me is when you struggle to feed/vet them, don't have enough time and the animals are suffering for it. I would love more if I had more money and time but what I have is enough for us to live comfortably. I would also not want to get any more just incase I have an accident,lost my job ect and become overburdened.


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

Comes down to the individual person. Factors like finance, space, YOUR health and your lifestyle. If you work at home then more animals will be possible than if you work somewhere and have a good social life.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

MadManc said:


> I think it comes down to what you can look after without it being detrimental to the animals health/wellbeing


That's exactly how I see it, together with enough time to interact with them!

So there are a lot of contributory factors. 

Another factor is people who have a good job and good finances and fill their house with animals that they can afford and then their circumstances change (for instance they lose their jobs or bad health appears) meaning that they then can't afford to look after all the animals properly and have to start re-homing. 

That's one of the factors that has always stopped me 'over-stocking' my household, because I don't want to have to re-home my pets.


----------



## jules x (Oct 19, 2010)

i have 24 royal pythons. 22 bearded dragons. 12 tortoises, 3 cats, 2 frogs and i think like everyone else, as long as you are responsible, can house them all sufficiently and have the time and money for them, then why not.


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

I have a fair amount of animals, to the point that my monthly delivery of food is over £30 for the small animals and then another £50 each dog for food and insurance. 

Anyone not working would not afford that and anyone working full time could not afford the time, therefore I have fully in mind I probably have a limited number of new animals I could look at getting and still be able to give all what they need.


----------



## *mogwai* (Feb 18, 2008)

too mahy is when you can't looka after them properly. either financially or time wise. i have 8 pets and a tropical fish tank. i work from home so am around a lot but i would ge tmore work done if i didn't have so many pets to look after lol. 

i do wonder though how people who work full time manange to look after their pets time wise & people who don't work full time manage financially.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

MadManc said:


> I think it comes down to what you can look after without it being detrimental to the animals health/wellbeing, theres a cat lady near me *who has at least 17 cats, im sure she loves the cats, but i think they live in bad conditions because of that*.


 

Thats not always the case. I have more cats than that plus 10 dogs and some small furries and reps. My pets get the best care and its not unusual for my vet bills to be £150 a month. My house is clean and my pets are well fed with premium foods and wormed and deflead as needed plus all the cats and dogs are neutered, chipped and vaccinated.
My partner works full time and I work part time,we dont go out or on holidays but that is our choice, our pets bring us so much pleasure this outweighs the need for other things.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

Kare said:


> I have a fair amount of animals, to the point that my monthly delivery of food is over £30 for the small animals and then another £50 each dog for food and insurance.
> 
> Anyone not working would not afford that and anyone working full time could not afford the time, therefore I have fully in mind I probably have a limited number of new animals I could look at getting and still be able to give all what they need.


what utter rubbish.

wether someone works or not makes no difference to the level of care they provide to their pets.

someone out of work/disabled/retired who keeps pets would just prioritise their spending differently thats all.
as in look after the fluffies first and have no holidays/designer clothes/pub nights out.

i agree with shell195.
the numbers make no difference, its the quality of care they recieve that matters.


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

i agree that its about how you prioritise your spending/time...

we both work full time BUT we use our dinner breaks to pop home and see the dogs etc and we work different times so it fits in nicely...
we don't have fancy holidays, cars or nights out we don't spend a lot on clothes etc so i feel we can justify what we sopend on the pets.
as far as 'well you may loose your job etc' i used to think this but i am now more inclined to think... well if this is the case you would never do anything...not that i'm saying lets all fill our house with pets etc just its aboutt balance.

we also have a 'list' of worse case scenario...so that is we did need to ever rehome our animals the corns would go first followed by the royals...higher morphs last, and hopefully never ever the dogs.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

i would never consider rehoming my dogs for any reason.
and yes i`ve nearly been homeless because of it in the past.
and lived in a dump unfit for cattle let alone people
to be fair i`d rather live in my car with my dog if it came to it.

it all comes down to priorites, mine are probly a bit different than most peoples.


----------



## Millza (Apr 18, 2009)

I have lots of pets, 26 at my house, and 17 at my mums. All depends on how well you can cope with them and if you have enough money to feed them or pay for things, like vet bills or insurance, when things go wrong


----------



## Millza (Apr 18, 2009)

pigglywiggly said:


> what utter rubbish.
> 
> wether someone works or not makes no difference to the level of care they provide to their pets.
> 
> ...


I agree with piggly wiggly, I have one full-time job, I volunteer on saturday mornings, and I have my own part-time pet business and all my pets get just what they need, and I pay someone to go check them all and walk the dog if he's left at home during the day, most of the time I'm lucky and i take him to work


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

pigglywiggly said:


> what utter rubbish.
> 
> wether someone works or not makes no difference to the level of care they provide to their pets.
> 
> ...


Im not sure if you are unemployed or not, on one hand you are defensive as though you are, on the other speaking as though you live in a dream world and have not experienced the benefit system (or at least not without the extra benefits afforded someone when they have children)

When even the basics for my animals cost £130 a month, and the basic unemployment is £240 a month I dont think there is a way to prioritise spending it differently at that point holidays/designer clothes/pub nights out are a distant distant dream, infact mentioning them has to be a joke? I couldn't afford anything at all above complete essential food. Electric and affording to do your laundry is something you are saving your pennies to do. During a short period both I am my husband were out of work we were not able to afford our own washing machine, or in fact to rent a house large enough to have space for a washing machine (not having children leaves no chance of council accommodation here, or just about anywhere) we literally were squirrelling away all change to afford to do 2 laundry loads about every 2-3 weeks. Unless you have found a way to get more money than that or suggesting using other moneys such as using money someone gets extra for say essentials for their children on paying for a roof over their head etc.

Of course unemployed people the disabled etc can look after their animals just as well as anyone else, and say by breeding and selling animals some months they could get the animals to pay their own way. I have been on disability due to a major knee injury in 2008 and have been unemployed both following coming off disability and more recently for short periods, luckily at both times I had support from my partners job paying for the dog/s which were all we had at the time. My animals got all the love in the world and much more time with me, although most of that time I could not meet their exercise needs they learnt many tricks so I could exercise them in my own way. although someone else also took them out.


----------



## Antw23uk (Jan 12, 2009)

Pets .... we have two cats and a beardie and my hobby i have a snake, crestie and T and i hate it when people say 'oh you have so many animals' .. I hate the thought of being known as "the guy with all the animals" i find that thought mortifying to be honest.

We would love a dog .... but work commitments and we love nice holidays etc means we wont and to be honest i would much rather have a beautiful home where friends and family can come round for dinner/ BBQ's and nights in than have a house with an animal on every work surface. 

*THIS IS MY PERSONAL OPINION* but i think there is something rather 'unclean' about people who have loads of animals (sorry in advance, lol) :blush:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Antw23uk said:


> Pets .... we have two cats and a beardie and my hobby i have a snake, crestie and T and i hate it when people say 'oh you have so many animals' .. I hate the thought of being known as "the guy with all the animals" i find that thought mortifying to be honest.
> 
> We would love a dog .... but work commitments and we love nice holidays etc means we wont and to be honest i would much rather have a beautiful home where friends and family can come round for dinner/ BBQ's and nights in than have a house with an animal on every work surface.
> 
> *THIS IS MY PERSONAL OPINION* but i think there is something rather 'unclean' about people who have loads of animals (sorry in advance, lol) :blush:


 
Talk about cheeky:gasp: My house is clean thankyou very much and other than when its raining(wet dog) it doesnt smell. I work very hard to keep it like this
I dont actually like many people and the thought of friends and family constantly visiting me makes me want to hide away.
I really dont care what people label me as a name is just a name, why does it bother you so much?.
It really sounds as if you would be better with no pets then you could keep your home beautiful, have as many friends/family round as you like and live without fear of someone calling you a name or going home covered in pet hair.


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

I have to agree with above, my home is perfect for us, and on the rare occasion we get any perfect for visitors too. Anyone worth having around give at least a short warning they are coming, everything that drops bedding is on the sweep clean floors so very easy to clean daily and spot clean before a visit. and the sofa where the dogs sleep has a duvet and thick throw between the dogs and the real covering, so looks perfect and smell free at the point guests walk in. : victory:


----------



## Antw23uk (Jan 12, 2009)

Shell195 said:


> Talk about cheeky:gasp: My house is clean thankyou very much and other than when its raining(wet dog) it doesnt smell. I work very hard to keep it like this
> I dont actually like many people and the thought of friends and family constantly visiting me makes me want to hide away.
> I really dont care what people label me as a name is just a name, why does it bother you so much?.
> It really sounds as if you would be better with no pets then you could keep your home beautiful, have as many friends/family round as you like and live without fear of someone calling you a name or going home covered in pet hair.


:lol2: I did apologise in advance AND it was my personal opinion and was not directed at anyone personally. Im sure your house is very lovely.

You know i dont know why it bothers me but it does, im sure im just too sensitive perhaps! 
I love my pets very much and couldnt live without them. I guess i just have different priorities ... I dont think there is anything wrong with that or a crime. A big part of why my home is beautiful is because i have my beautiful pets in it so no it wouldnt be better if i didnt have any :smile:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I know you apologised in advance and I know you said it was just your opinion - and it is because a lot of people will disagree with you.

Make no mistakes I'm not hugely houseproud and my house isn't 'beautiful' or a candidate for "best house in Britain", but it is clean! I'm also not judgmental about the way other people live and I've been in a lot of homes that have nearly turned my stomach at the state they were in, in terms of muck and dirt and smell - the breeder's home we visited to get our dog was unbelievable, even by my experience - those are the people who don't care about their home at all.

A lot of us care about our animals, but also care about our home and, as I've said above I've never seen my home as 'unclean' and I've always had lots of animals.

:lol2: You've opened up a whole new can of worms here!


----------



## Antw23uk (Jan 12, 2009)

feorag said:


> I know you apologised in advance and I know you said it was just your opinion - and it is because a lot of people will disagree with you.
> 
> Make no mistakes I'm not hugely houseproud and my house isn't 'beautiful' or a candidate for "best house in Britain", but it is clean! I'm also not judgmental about the way other people live and I've been in a lot of homes that have nearly turned my stomach at the state they were in, in terms of muck and dirt and smell - the breeder's home we visited to get our dog was unbelievable, even by my experience - those are the people who don't care about their home at all.
> 
> ...


Thanks (I think) :blush: 
From my experience of people with loads of animals there is the house proud women who works as part of a cat rescue and would rather not know just how many cats she has (This is someone i know and she sis lovely) ... I just cannot get my head around cats on kitchen work surfaces, all over beds and on what seems every spare suface throughout the house. Although the house was tidy it just didnt feel 'clean' to me (TO ME) 

And then the other extreme which you say about the people who have animals stacked up to the roof and absolutley no care for house work or living in a clean home ... Thats more how i see people with lots of animals so i really wasnt trying to offend anyone.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Then there must be a touch of hygiene phobia about you then, perhaps?


----------



## Antw23uk (Jan 12, 2009)

feorag said:


> Then there must be a touch of hygiene phobia about you then, perhaps?


I think you hit the nail on the head :blush:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Antw23uk said:


> I think you hit the nail on the head :blush:


But you must remember a little bit of muck never did anyone any harm!


----------



## Antw23uk (Jan 12, 2009)

feorag said:


> But you must remember a little bit of muck never did anyone any harm!


So you think i should take the plastic bags off my cats feet then? :gasp:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Yes :lol: definitely!! 

Otherwise your immune system will be crap from lack of challenges and you'll get a serious illness! :grin1:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

It depends totally on people situation..

100 reps
100 mice
5 cats
and fish was fine for me when i was at uni with a weekend job and a finance to help me...


Now my situation has totally changed, finance left me, i got a full time job, and a boyfriend who hates reptiles, and im soon to be moving out..

I now own

50 reps
5 mice
5 cats
and some fish

and still that to be honest is still too much...


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Ive always had lots of pets and have raised 3 healthy kids, I believe the media is to blame for peoples hysteria about germs !


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Ive always had lots of pets and have raised 3 healthy kids, I believe the media is to blame for peoples hysteria about germs !


100% agree


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

Antw23uk said:


> Thanks (I think) :blush:
> From my experience of people with loads of animals there is the house proud women who works as part of a cat rescue and would rather not know just how many cats she has (This is someone i know and she sis lovely) ... I just cannot get my head around cats on kitchen work surfaces, all over beds and on what seems every spare suface throughout the house. Although the house was tidy it just didnt feel 'clean' to me (TO ME)
> 
> And then the other extreme which you say about the people who have animals stacked up to the roof and absolutley no care for house work or living in a clean home ... Thats more how i see people with lots of animals so i really wasnt trying to offend anyone.


I'm not saying that everyone with lots of pets has a dirty house but I must say that I find cats on kitchen work tops really gross too. They go outside, dig holes in mud and trapse through all sorts. I wouldn't stand on my work top with shoes on and so I don't want my cats to do it either. I had two cats and they are both trained to not go on the worktop and tables etc. and when we got a kitten that was just naughty, he was then banned from the kitchen. My partners parents have 5 cats and they are fed on the work top. Their house is spotless but I still feel it unhygenic to let a cat on a work top. 
True though a bit of dirt did never harm anyone. 

Also I have 1 water dragon, 2 crestys, 2 corn snakes and 1 leopard gecko and 4 degus. I have hardly any pets in compaison to some and I'm still 'the one with all the pets' hehe, I would love a dog, skunk and cats again, but I need a house with out-side space, not so close to a road.

I agree that too many is too many when you personally can no longer cater for their every need. For some 1 is too many, for others 100 is still ok.

I have a different opinion on rehoming though. I think that you should not get too many pets just incase circumstances change, but if they do you should not feel as though you must do ANYTHING to keep them. Sometimes your animals would be better off with someone else than downgraded in their lifestyle so much. A dog might be alright living in a car with you, just about but if you had a 100 rabbits or say reptiles... rehoming would be the better option, if you were living in a car


----------



## Antw23uk (Jan 12, 2009)

freekygeeky said:


> It depends totally on people situation..
> 
> 100 reps
> 100 mice
> ...


Agreed

And apart from my OCD tendencies of course ... I do think people have to be realistic. The time i devote to my pets i could easily fit a few more in but i have different priorities and prefer not to surround myself with animals.


----------



## In sids memory (Aug 2, 2010)

Everyone is different at the end of the day, I have 2 dogs, 2 horses, 2 ferrets a cat and a Royal Python, I divide my time up to make sure all my animals get plently of love and attention and all my animals are insured as I am stretched to the limit paying for their day to day bills, so at least if anything happend to any of them I know that I could get the the best treatment possible. This is how I choose to live as I love my animals more than anything. I have friends and family who do not understand this at all and say I should have more time and money for myself. But my animals make me happy without them I may have lots of money and time but I would be totally miserable!! 

p.s I have a husband with OCD so my house is very clean :2thumb:


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

We have:
* 3 dogs 
* 1 Bengal cat (not counting my mums four)
* 2 Corsac foxes
* 2 fennec foxes 
* A coloney of APD
* 2 flying squirrels
* 1 raccoon

This is a good number for us. . . Well for now hehe, I may want more when my hours reduce. 
We are lucky enough to live on a large estate and my partner works from home and he loves walking in the grounds with the dogs so they get allot of exercise.
The cat is an inside cat and loves to play with the Corsacs so he gets allot of exercise inside. He is also my 6yr old daughters pride and joy and they play together.
The corsacs treat our Papillon like one of their own and are always running around after eachother trying to avoid the cat.
The fennecs live in their own little world (much like ferrets lol) and like to play with their shadows, each other, the papillon and their toys.
The APD do their own thing.
The flying squirrels sleep during the day so are ready to curl up in my jumper when I get home from work (Yes they sleep like 95% of the time hehe) or, do their one and only trick of gliding down the stairs and landing on me.
The raccoon is new to our family but is my partners dream animal. I have no idea what the two of them do when I am at work but the raccoon is often knackered!

All of our dogs are bathed every weekend and brushed every night before bed (the cat is brushed then too), the foxes groom eachother and the litter for the cat and foxes is scooped throughout the day. The squirrels and APD are spot cleaned every morning and fully cleaned out every weekend so the house does not smell of animals.
All of our animals are pampered, we love them SO much! My daughter Audrey is always telling her friends how much she loves her furry siblings.

I think it depends on allot of factors on how many animals are to many also what care each type involves. I mean is someone said they had 50 pets that sounds like quite allot but if you then find out those 50 pets are all gold fish it does not sound so much of a handfull or that expensive where food and vet bills are concerned. If someone said they had 50 raccoons however that's a whole different kettle of fish. (I am not saying having 50 raccoons is wrong just that they cots allot more money and take up allot more time and need lots more room then 50 gold fish.)

-
Elina


----------



## Charlibob (Jun 21, 2008)

I have 2 cats, 3 guinea pigs, a rabbit, a cockatiel and gecko, I go to uni but I also work part time, my boyfriend works full time in a school and also works Saturday's. I'd say all food, insurance, litter etc costs us around £100 a month. If anything did happen I know we (including my pets!) would never be homeless, my parents would happily take us all in and help us out.

My house is very clean, it's definatley not tidy but it's clean! Anyone who knows us knows that if they come into the house they will leave covered in cat hair! I'd have to vacuum and dust 24/7 to get rid of it all, my boyfriend spends 10 minutes every morning lint rolling his black t shirt and trackies to get rid of it all, cat hair sticks to trackies lIke glue! If someone came around and didn't like the cats they would have to leave, they arent being locked in room in there own house. 

My boyfriends parents came to stay with us and they really don't like pets and constantly inform us of how we could afford a holiday if we didnt have them. But after being around tabitha for a couple of hours she had won then around and was sleeping in there laps :flrt: by the time they left his mum was saying how she would like a cat! They have yet to meet jimmy tho I'm guessing he put them off, charging around like a looney and attacking anything that moves!


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

my house is clean, i have a few cats - they are not allowed to roam, to jump on worktops or in bedrooms, i`m with Antw23uk on the worktop thing i`m afraid, makes me cringe too. you might get a bit of cat fluff on your t-shirt, and the dog will blow you kisses, but thats the worst that`ll happen to you here.

if my circumstances changed, like a lot of people i would have to rehome some of my pets, the reps and small furry critters would go first i`m afraid - but some ( like my dog ) are not negotiable. 
others are not rehomable due to mental or health reasons.

it amazes me that anyone ever gets to own a dog......unless your a toff of independant means.

-if you dont work ( for whatever reason ) you cant have one cause of vets bills and upkeep costs
-if you work you cant have one cause you`re not at home for 8 hours a day and you cant possibly leave diddums home alone, staying shut in a rescue kennel is far better for them :whistling2:


----------



## Charlibob (Jun 21, 2008)

My cats don't get on work tops either, tabitha can't get up there and jimmy just doesn't bother, much prefers a windowsill or radiator! 

They do sleep with me, jimmy woke me up by sitting on head this morning :whip:


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

(my puppy is catching some Zzzzz`s on the bed as we speak, dont tell anyone though )


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Nowadays I only have 2 cats left. I have 1 large dog, 4 rats and 2 snakes. 

I'm now retired and so could have a lot more animals, but common sense prevails. Apart from the snakes who are brilliant at handling and go out with me to agricultural shows and fairs to raise money for the sanctuary where I work, the rats, cats and dogs are very inter-active within the house and with me and I love them all so much I couldn't bear the thought of rehoming any of them. 

I enjoy my holidays and the sacrifice we make in that respect is that we don't go abroad - we holiday in this country (which is often more expensive) and have always taken our dog and cats with us, even when we had 10 cats, but we couldn't have got 10 cats and a large dog in the car, so we waited to get another dog until I'd retired and the older cats died off so we had a smaller number of cats to make space for a dog.

If money became tighter we would reduce our expenditure in other ways so that the animals didn't have to compromise, but I won't get many more animals because I look to the future and consider what would happen if I couldn't afford to look after them - the last thing I'd want to do is to have to rehome them.


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

The most I have had in my house at one time is 2 frogs, 3 geckos, 3 snakes and a cat. (a bit less than that now but still got the cat and waiting on some new snakes this summer  )

I am a firm believer that you can have as many pets as you want if you can afford them, give them a more than adequate standard of living and love them.

House and animals - My cat was trained not to jump up on the kitchen worktop from being a tiny wee kitten. I can leave a whole roast chicken up there and she wouldn't jump up. I don't like cats on the worktop as that is where I prep food but I am not an 'ew animals have germs' kind of person. My house is clean and averagely tidy. I'm not a messy person, but I do have a life so don't clean every day. My animals are all immaculately kept. A friend of mine breeds gun dogs. They have a big facility at the end of the 'garden' (its huge, hardly a garden more like a field) which is immaculate. All the dogs have specially built kennels, runs for when they aren't out being exercised in the field, their own food prep and storage areas etc etc. Their house is a bombsite. Just shows where their priorities lie!


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

my first post on facebook this morning


*NO, babydice, it is NOT a convenient nose warmer for your freezing cold nose when you get back in bed, ITS MY BELLY BUTTON !!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


*hygeine smygene lol*


----------



## Antw23uk (Jan 12, 2009)

ditta said:


> my first post on facebook this morning
> 
> 
> *NO, babydice, it is NOT a convenient nose warmer for your freezing cold nose when you get back in bed, ITS MY BELLY BUTTON !!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> ...


Sorry i dont get it.


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

Babydice is a skunk I think? I remember someone had one called dice before.


----------



## Antw23uk (Jan 12, 2009)

Nix said:


> Babydice is a skunk I think? I remember someone had one called dice before.


Thank you :notworthy:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Antw23uk said:


> Thank you :notworthy:


 
She sleeps in bed with ditta:lol2:


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

this is an interesting thread as there are so many interesting points of view...
i too have had the old... but you could go on holiday, you could buy a new...blah blah blah' type conversations with most of my family but we don't want to do that!
we spent a lot oif time renting and now we have our own place we are getting the pets we've always wanted (give or take).
i also feel that since coming on rfuk i have changed my priorities alot...
i have always enjoyed caring for my animals but also beat my self up for not having the most tidy immaculate house... and with two youngish kids i was on a constant round of tidy, clean feed, bath, feed, tidy etc etc.. but i now tend to prioritise and do the things i enjoy... my house aint a dump but a bit of dust never hurt anyone...


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

As long as you have the money and time to meet your pets needs "individually" and can easily afford them you can never have too many, however you must take into consderation the animals themselves are they comfortible e.t.c you could easily keep say 18 cats for e.g pay for them e.t.c vet them blah blah blah and because of the surroundings may still not be happy... So in my view it is when you either cant afford whatever? or when you animals start to become unhappy and you as the owner should be able to recognise the symptoms in the animals.


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

my house isn't particularly clean and I don't much care.I have 3 parrots,5 dogs,one snake,3 ferrets a koi pond and several 100 mice,one c/tiel and one budgie.The people and animals that I know and live with are my life and I sacrifice accordingly.If all I am to be remembered by is my clean house,I should wish I hadn't bothered being here.I work full time in a job I can't stand because I can fit the hours round my animals.I wouldn't ever re home unless I had a terminal illness .I consider that I am at my limit for what I can care for and wouldn't take on anything else either but would always find a temporary space for something in dire straights.


----------



## Millza (Apr 18, 2009)

About cats on worktops etc, I cant stop mine jumping up, however, before I prepare any food I wipe the surfaces down cause otherwise that really would be gross!
What I dont understand is when people have the cats food stations on the worktops, I just couldnt do that. I think the majority of people on here are clean, like someone else said, who cares about a little bit of dust every now and again.

If I was going to get ill i'm sure it would be from working at the vets and cleaning up poo and wee and other bodily fluids, not from living in my house. People are way too obssessed these days with cleanliness and germs


----------



## rum&coke (Apr 19, 2009)

I don't think you can put a number to it as everyone's situation and circumstances are different. I do think its a very thin line and its very easy to cross that line. Most cases of animal neglect are by people who do not realise they are doing wrong and have collected way too many animals and mistakenly beleave they are on top of things and doing no wrong.


----------



## Antw23uk (Jan 12, 2009)

Shell195 said:


> She sleeps in bed with ditta:lol2:


Stop stirring Shell :Na_Na_Na_Na: I got that .. just before i freaked out and went and washed my hands at the thought of sharing a bed with an animal  :lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Antw23uk said:


> Stop stirring Shell :Na_Na_Na_Na: I got that .. just before i freaked out and went and washed my hands at the thought of sharing a bed with an animal  :lol2:


 

Would I stir:whistling2: I thought it may make you squirm:rotfl:
I dont suppose it would make you feel any better knowing that 7 dogs and 3 cats share our bed :whistling2:
I will let you go and have a shower now >>>>>>


----------



## Antw23uk (Jan 12, 2009)

Shell195 said:


> Would I stir:whistling2: I thought it may make you squirm:rotfl:
> I dont suppose it would make you feel any better knowing that 7 dogs and 3 cats share our bed :whistling2:
> I will let you go and have a shower now >>>>>>


LOL :gasp: 
Im not that bad, Charlie our kitten comes on the bed for a cuddle in the mornings and on the rare occasion I leave the bedroom door open Ollie the cat will fall asleep on the bed and i dont disturb him (apart from stealing a kiss) but generally speaking the bedroom door is closed during the day and at night the cats aernt allowed in and happily sleep on the landing outside the bedroom door :smile:


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

Shell195 said:


> Talk about cheeky:gasp: My house is clean thankyou very much and other than when its raining(wet dog) it doesnt smell. I work very hard to keep it like this
> I dont actually like many people and the thought of friends and family constantly visiting me makes me want to hide away.
> I really dont care what people label me as a name is just a name, why does it bother you so much?.
> It really sounds as if you would be better with no pets then you could keep your home beautiful, have as many friends/family round as you like and live without fear of someone calling you a name or going home covered in pet hair.


totally agree :notworthy: I have 11 dogs including 3 puppies who are for sale and the the choc lab i'm selling so 7 of my own and 4 to sell, and the snakes you can see in my sig and then have 2 guniea pigs (just cut down from 5 ) 10 rats and rack of mice, I work hard to keep everything clean, kennels get cleaned and disaffected daily, 

what I hate is people have a problem and as i have the dogs its my fault, like any dogs barking 90% of it is the dog kennels what is a stones throw away. I dont care what people think about me, my dogs are fit, healthy, and happy

and all the times the RSCPA have been called (neighbours with grudges) they have always gone away happy


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Antw23uk said:


> Ollie the cat will fall asleep on the bed and i dont disturb him (apart from stealing a kiss)










You kiss your cat!!!!









Do you know he licks his bum???









I bet you have to rush to the bathroom cabinet for the mouthwash! :lol2:


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

wned8:

pmsl, he`s be gargling on mouthwash for days now :2thumb:


----------



## Antw23uk (Jan 12, 2009)

feorag said:


> image You kiss your cat!!!! image
> 
> Do you know he licks his bum??? image
> 
> I bet you have to rush to the bathroom cabinet for the mouthwash! :lol2:


Lol I don't do tongues or kiss his arss so I think I'm quiet safe :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Antw23uk said:


> Lol I don't do tongues or kiss his arss so I think I'm quiet safe :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 
But he cleans himself using that same tongue and you know where that has been:gasp:


----------



## jennie1981 (Aug 17, 2009)

i did have 3 beardies, 3 leopard geckos, 2 water dragons , 2 tortoises, 2 chinchillas , 3 cats plus 3 kittens, 1 crested gecko, 1 iguana plus a hubby and 6 kids lol. I am expecting baby number 7 now and just couldnt manage all the viv cleaning/ cage cleaning so now i have 2 cats, 1 water dragon , 1 tortoise and my sugar glider(soon to be a pair). The water dragon viv is a little on the big side for us now so im looking to either sell her or swap her for something smaller. I can now manage a lot better and have more free time lol. Its not our fault animals are just sooo addictive, specially when they have that "pls take me home face" lol


----------



## Antw23uk (Jan 12, 2009)

jennie1981 said:


> i did have 3 beardies, 3 leopard geckos, 2 water dragons , 2 tortoises, 2 chinchillas , 3 cats plus 3 kittens, 1 crested gecko, 1 iguana plus a hubby and 6 kids lol. I am expecting baby number 7 now and just couldnt manage all the viv cleaning/ cage cleaning so now i have 2 cats, 1 water dragon , 1 tortoise and my sugar glider(soon to be a pair). The water dragon viv is a little on the big side for us now so im looking to either sell her or swap her for something smaller. I can now manage a lot better and have more free time lol. Its not our fault animals are just sooo addictive, specially when they have that "pls take me home face" lol


Manage a lot better? Jesus women you sound like you need a TV to keep you amused and your hubby needs a hobby .. 7 kids :gasp: i say castration :lol2:


----------



## Myth (May 22, 2009)

Antw23uk said:


> Manage a lot better? Jesus women you sound like you need a TV to keep you amused and your hubby needs a hobby .. 7 kids :gasp: i say castration :lol2:


Yeah like am sure nobody has ever cracked that joke before now... 

:lolsign:




> But he cleans himself using that same tongue and you know where that has been:gasp:


Now that one totally grossed out my mate and her little girl when I pointed it out 
- cats licking themselves all over - 
AND why it's kinda yikky to let a dog lick your face 
(well is when it's my dog and he was merrily licking his balls not 5 minutes prior !!)
She'd never really thought about it before...
Mwa haha !! *classic*

As for how many is too many think the discussion has been had before.
But think I'd go with whatever you have the space time and funds to care for and keep happy healthy and enjoy ?


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Antw23uk said:


> Lol I don't do tongues or kiss his arss so I think I'm quiet safe :Na_Na_Na_Na:


But after he's licked his bum, he licks his lips and other bits of his body! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

Myth said:


> But think I'd go with whatever you have the space time and funds to care for and keep happy healthy and enjoy ?


i agree with this :no1: every every person can cope with and wants to cope with is different.


so glad my dog has never seen her bits let alone licked them


----------

